# 2 Gallon Tank, Heater Needed? + Other Question...



## piperandremy (Feb 22, 2009)

I have about a two gallon tank, maybe more or less, for my two Betta's. 

- Right now their tank temperature is at about... 69 degrees? Which I believe is too cold. I purchased a mini-heater, which I think I'll use... but I'd like another opinion. Should I use the heater? Especially if I'm planning on moving their tank back to my room, where it's a tad colder than my dining room where they are now..
- Also, they haven't been eating much. I'll put in their pellets, or flakes, and they never seem to eat anything! I've had them for about a week, and they swim around and whatnot, but never eat... Grr! 
- Any other tips? Recommendations? I'm totally new to the betta world, so any help I can get would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah deff use the heater set the temp to 76F when fish are cold they eat less because their metabolism is slowed it's how coi hibernate in frozen ponds or snakes in the winter .. same principle


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, piperandremy!
I maintain a temp of 79/80 in both my betta tanks. Everything I've ever read states that bettas do best at a minimum temp of 78. Are you keeping two bettas in a 2gl?


----------



## piperandremy (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks! and yes, two females in a two gallon tank. maybe a little bigger.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

In one tank? I would get them seperated ASAP.

I have personally kept every one of my bettas at 84F. They seem to do best there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Cody. They should be separated.


----------



## piperandremy (Feb 22, 2009)

Cody said:


> In one tank? I would get them seperated ASAP.
> 
> I have personally kept every one of my bettas at 84F. They seem to do best there.


You think they should be separated? I'll try and work on that...

...So what else should I do? Because apparently, my betta are NOT healthy. At the pet store that I got them though, it said they could survive in a ONE QUART container, so I figured a two gallon for two would be fine, and the pet store agreed. And they told me that it didn't need a heater, which I'm now learning is not good... I put in a mini heater which should bump the temperature to about 71. Should I move them into a bigger tank, and buy a bigger heater?

Ah. I was told betta's would be low-mantinance fish, and I wouldn't have to spend much. I'm not learning that's not true...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually, once you get them set up in the proper tank type they are a pretty low maintainence fish. 
I also feel that you need to get them separated and kept at a steady temp of at least 80 for their optimum health. If you're able to get them separate set-ups that would be ideal. You can always look on craigslist for tanks. I always see great deals on tanks on that site. I'm sorry that you were given such poor information at the pet store. :-(


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

They are prly the lowest maintenance fish I know, but they still need work! Also, do you use water conditioner? What do you feed them? Can you get another 2 gallon for the other female? I hardly consider it enough for one betta!


----------



## piperandremy (Feb 22, 2009)

veganchick said:


> They are prly the lowest maintenance fish I know, but they still need work! Also, do you use water conditioner? What do you feed them? Can you get another 2 gallon for the other female? I hardly consider it enough for one betta!


I feed them pellets, although I just got some flakes. Neither fish seems to eat though, and yes, I use water conditioner.

I can work on getting another tank for the betta's, but one is NOT looking good... I just cleaned the tank the other day, and put in a heater today so the water temperature is slowly going up, but (if you read my other question) one is getting a fungus on it, I think.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Any possibility you can post a pic??


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

piperandremy said:


> I feed them pellets, although I just got some flakes. Neither fish seems to eat though, and yes, I use water conditioner.
> 
> I can work on getting another tank for the betta's, but one is NOT looking good... I just cleaned the tank the other day, and put in a heater today so the water temperature is slowly going up, but (if you read my other question) one is getting a fungus on it, I think.


If one has fungus GET IT AWAY FROM THE OTHER!!! NOW! It will get them both sick and die! Oh, they are better off with pellets for their swimbladder.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Never trust any LFS or LPS employees. Ever. I have got to be friends with both owners of my local LFS, but I would never take their advice on anything (for the most part, that is).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They can also be fed freeze dried or frozen bloodworms, daphnia and brine shrimp. Freeze dried food needs to be rehydrated to prevent digestive problems. These foods should only be fed as once or twice a week treats. I agree with Cody about the lfs people. They'll tell you all kinds of stuff that isn't true.


----------



## piperandremy (Feb 22, 2009)

The two gallon tank is now up to 75 degrees with one betta. 
Better?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes to the one betta in the tank but I'd prefer to see the temp at 80. 
(Sorry you lost your other one :-()


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

78 to 80 degrees would be good. I have mine at 78.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

75 is just warm enough to keep a betta happy. Mine could care less as long as there temp. stays between 75 and 82


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck with them. Either try to get a bigger tank and put a divider in, or another smaller tank. Craigslist is the best  i learned putting a want ad actually works better than expected.
A lot of the time, when you first get bettas *maybe fish in general?* they won't eat for a while, mine seemed to be 2 weeks! the main problem is they are stressed, getting situated, getting used to the new water and such. don't worry about them not eating right now, they will when they get hungry. they are just stressed.
i also had to learn with one of my smallest that he won't eat if i am watching him. i have to leave the room for him to venture out far enough to eat * i got to see him eat for the first time yesterday! yay*
And once they get set up they are fairly inexpensive. Do you have a filter? if not i suggest weekly 20%-30%, depending on how bad it is, weekly or smaller amounts twice a week. 
Don't worry they will adapt! just give them time.

and lots of good luck! pics?


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

oh sorry, didn't realize there was another page

Good luck with the one, and sorry you lost the other 
but this way, at least you will be able to work out the kinks and then get another one later if you feel like you want one.

oh and bettas LOVE blood worms *though i hate the look of them*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought bloodworms were pretty nasty when I first saw them. You get used to them though. They smell nasty too. lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol i didn't smell them. was afraid of inhaling them into my nose. i usually just kinda shake a few into the lid and then shake them into the bowl... lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You shouldn't handle them if you are allergic to mosquitoes. And inhaling it would definitely be bad.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I use frozen. No way of inhaling those!! I like to gross my parents out with them...it's kind of funny to watch their reaction when you stick a plate of big red bloodworms under their nose..hehe.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol.:lol: MMMM, yummy worms!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That's what I always say!


----------

